# Tire series on a 13": Is 65 too low profile?



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

I'm going to use my car for some weekend fun at SCCA tracks and have a spare set of aluminum 13" wheels that I plan on either 175/65R13 or 175/70R13. The 70-series is almost an exact match for the stock tire height. The 65-series is .8" shorter. These tires will be basically "track-only". My car is a 4-speed manual ('90 Sentra) and I am afraid that the already short gearing will seem too short. 

What do you guys think?

BTW, I know they aren't "serious" track tires but with my current lack of funding and the fact that I already have the 13" rims, I am planning on using Sumitomo HTR-200's for $33 apiece.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The smaller diameter will lower your overall gearing and cause your B12 to blast from corner to corner (OK, maybe not, but it will accelerate quicker). This is actually a fairly common practice.

However, on a faster track, you may have to shift more, but the B12 engine is torquey enough to pull in the higher gears.

I'd also recommend asking questions like this in the Autocross section of the site, more people will see it and you'll get better replies.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

You're right, Shorter tires will rap out real fast and you'll notice an appreciable lack of top end speed. 
If you're on a budget, goto the jy's. These were 250$ for the set. 2 tires are 80% (Kumho) and a BF Goodrich - siped - 90% The other is a riken but it's pretty warn.
http://community.webshots.com/photo/73159560/73162083RqXQBo.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I have those Sumitomos (175 70 13) and they are fabulous (Street use) especially in the rain and all braking conditions. Not to mention that they are H rated tires. You will not be disppointed considering their cost. One thing though, there seems to be a lot of squirm, but I expect that to diminish as the tread wears.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *
> I'd also recommend asking questions like this in the Autocross section of the site, more people will see it and you'll get better replies. *


 I'll move it to your department


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

nickthegenius said:


> * What do you guys think? *


 i try not too! j/k


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Tire series on a 13": Is 65 too low profile?*



xXB12RacerXx said:


> *i try not too! j/k  *


Do you have anything useful to add or are you just here to make yourself look stupid?


----------

